# First Rod



## doug1980 (Jul 7, 2012)

Just finished my first rod. Got all the equipment and everything last Thursday and spent my 4th building this.









Only problem was I forgot to use Color Preserver on the thread. Now the blue looks black and the orange looks, well awful. Oh well need to practice. 
Started my second rod and my reamers are crap. They didn't even last through two handles. This rod will be an Air Force Themed one to match this reel.



Should look awesome.


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

That's awesome!


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Welcome to the addiction. Fine first effort.


----------

